# H M S Hood



## trawlercook (Aug 19, 2005)

hi there all you SN fellow members is there any one out there who could please tell me where i could get in touch to find the names of crew members of the H.M.S, HOOD .an old gent has asked me if i could help him in traceing one of his relations that was on the ill fated ship.any help would be greatly apprecated.
many thanks ship mates 
colin


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Colin,

I think if you try *HERE* and *HERE* you could find what you are looking for.

Kind regards

Chris


----------



## trawlercook (Aug 19, 2005)

thanks chris for your quick reply much apprecated
regards coklin


----------

